# East and West are swapped on my compass



## mrbrown38 (Apr 16, 2013)

When using any application that uses the compass, my East and West appear to be swapped. I've tried the rotating on all 3 axis' and figure 8 calibrations with no success. Is there a file or fix I can apply to solve this issue?

Verizon Galaxy S3
Cyanogenmod 4.1.2 (specifically because a particular app doesn't work beyond this version yet).

Let me know what information might be helpful in attempting to solve this issue.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Just about the only thing I could suggest is that you Odin flash and re-root/unlock. Cuz typically the main thing I see folks suggesting is tightening the screws on the back of the phone to improve GPS lock, idk if that would be applicable here.


----------



## nicholi2789 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would highly recommend trying an all called "GPS status and toolbox" there's a free version on the play store and this is an amazing app.
One thing that happens to me sometimes is I will have my phone too close to my blutooth speaker and the big magnet in it will throw off the compass. Another of my interests is flying AR Drones so my compass is quite important. Anyways, download that tool when it's up, hit your menu button and go to "tools" there's an option there to calibrate your phones internal compass. It will have you rotate the phone on its three axis then voilà, compass fixed. Just hope that your problem is that easily solvable. Plus, it's a wicked cool app with lots of features. 
Hope this helps!

sent from my Galaxy S3 on beans 14 via tapatalk 2


----------

